# Texas CHL



## alexVT (May 10, 2012)

I will be moving to Austin, TX, very soon. Right now I live in VT, where there are very minimal state hangun laws (obviously no federal property, school property, don't brandish the gun in public, etc.). What do I need to know about the gun laws in TX, and also any specific to the Austin area? I will be taking my CHL test with a Sig Sauer 2022 9mm. Any recommendations as to where I should take the course, or just general pointers from TX gun owners?

Much appreciated!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go sign up for a CHL class. NOW, you can legally carry a firearm in your vehicle concealed without a CHL. But, go sign up for the class.

You cannot carry in a school, but with a CHL, you can be in the parkinglot. No post office, obviously. No place where court is held. And, no bars (places that make 51% of their income or more from alcohol). Anywhere else is fair game - however, if they have the appropriate no guns sign, you are to abide. The generic "no guns" can be ignored. They MUST have the statute required sign - it must be in 1 inch letters, mentioning the statute and in english AND spanish. Not many places have the appropriate sign, but some places do.

Oh, you cannot go to assumement parks that are open at least 6 months of the year (I think that's the time frame), and no professional sports events. Also, no college or high school sports events.

I live in college station, so I can't help ya with a place to take the class. But, I am PMing ya...


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You guys really have it made compared to the nation,but Texas is cool.Compared to FL,TX has a few idiosincracies off Federal law but is close.The legal signage at a private buisness is carried a little farther than here which sucks big time,here you are asked to leave if discovered which means no more $ for you,but no offense unless you push an armed tresspass like a Putz.Amusement parks like Disney etc are basically the same gig.The "now" for TX on the vehicle carry sounds like a change coming,so....

Look up State law as it pertains to now,and I'm sure there's a TX concealed,carry forum up and running so search it out to discover the current political attitude.That will reference who has real classes and who's just in it for extra income blowing smoke up your butt on their interpretation of things.Serious classes have a great handle on the law legally,when you hear crap like 3 moves in the car to be legal or anything that makes you think it doesn't sound right,run!

Here the law says "securely encased (snapped in a holster,in a glove box or center console locked or not),OR,not readily accessible" without a carry license.You would not believe the amount of LE that still spew out the 30 year old BS that 3 moves constitute a legal carry.They can't even define that since I say release the steering wheel and reach,open whatever,and grab gun-also have to move and point gun making 4,but that don't cut it Skippy according to the allknowing.When you find out the real gig,carry a copy of the statutes and any reinforcing cases scatched in the margin for backup.If Barney hassles you,just ask for a supervisor's conformation before an arrest so your lawsuit doesn't jeopardize his future since he made a decission after reading the statute he's sworn to abide by.A little more tact would work immenselly (sp) but I'm known to spit it out before or as it hits my brain,so there are times I have some really cool moments to remember.Our elders had it right when we looked at them after a statement and thought,WTF was that about?The older you get,the more insanity and BS you're sick of just pops out verbally,now we get that look.Reverse deja vu?
Rambling again,sorry.


AH,I'm back because I forgot when the tangent hit,sorry :smt075 

Anywho,I do this traveling states with Title 18 of USC,their pertaining state laws,and the most current carry reciprocity they have with me.NYC and the DC area are fair game for the other side,along with a few other places,but Title 18 covers you if you are passing through PERIOD.Unfortunately the Government doesn't need to follow it's own rules for some reason.

I have to remember to add I am not bashing LE in the general sense because I was involved in it for about 8yrs in Podunk-America.I have met too many between newborn and retiree though that I swear Bummer is Stallin with a tan.Disturbing after swearing an Oath.


----------

